# Optimus.



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

O.P and his Ball <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is a cute little hedgie transformer  
I've had alot of hedgies named after the x-men;Xavier,Emma Frost,Storm,Mystique,Widget and i have a new girl i'm thinking of naming after the x-men too just not sure what name yet


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww I love how round he is!! What a cutie you have there!!


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

Hedge Hogtimus Prime! Awesome! and what superb roundness!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a great angle in this picture! Optimus is so handsome too!


----------



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

Well thank you everyone, that was the first day we brought him home. He was so tiny!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fetch, boy, Fetch!!

Great picture!


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

hehe hes cute!  i almost named theo optimus


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahaha he's so cute. He reminds me of Charlie Sheen. You know how his eyebrows always look furrowed and he ends up looking angry all of the time? Hahahahaha.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol I can see what you mean lol. He is so adorable and the cutest little shape


----------



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/norfolk/8344733.stm

awwee poor little guy


----------



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

bathtime


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What an adorable picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalieAnne (Mar 15, 2010)

shetland said:


> What an adorable picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awweee, well thank you, thats Cory holding him  sooo cute


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree about the roundness! Ha ha! Adorable.


----------

